# Turkey  box call composition



## larryp (Feb 16, 2007)

Is there a ?better? wood for making turkey box calls?  or is it entirely in the hands of whoever makes the call. walnut, cedar,chestnut, poplar,cherry,mixture or ?


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 16, 2007)

I know a couple of the more established makers pretty well and they both agreee that Poplar is the most consistent wood to use for a "short box," with Mahogany a close second.  Both use Walnut for the lid.  I have run hundreds, maybe thousands of custom calls, and I would definitely agree that if I had a table full of calls to choose from, and I had to pick one without playing it, I would go with one of those two woods.  

That does not mean that the best sounding box call that I have ever heard was made from Poplar or Mahogany.  They are just the most likely to sound good.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Feb 16, 2007)

As a legendary callmaker told me, "There is nothing about this call making carved in stone."
Each piece of wood is different, & will sound different. Poplar is my #1 seller, mahogany is 2nd. I've sold a few cypress calls, very few red cedar. Took butternut off my brochure because I can't get the quality of wood that I want. Wood selection is the most important part, especally lid material, the turkey is in the lid. " You can't make a silk purse from a sows ear." N.C.
 Some wood is easier to work than others. Most callmakers have favorite woods, as do buyers.
  To answer your question, NO, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

         BOB


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2007)

I know of whom you speak Bob.

If I might add, some call makers find certain woods easier than others to make a good call.  Some more experienced call makers know how to select the best grade of wood.  It's not that just any piece of poplar or walnut will make a great call, the grain has to be a particular grade, something I am still learning.

And there are some who learned from legendary callmakers and I ain't one of them.


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 18, 2007)

I actually like a wood that hardly anyone has used on a box. But poplar and mahogony are right up there as well. But I generally use walnut for the paddles anyhow.


----------



## ShallowRio (Feb 18, 2007)

*Most call makers don't care to build a walnut box with a maple lid, I like it. Again poplar is one of my favorites also. Butternut makes a good call but seams to require a farely lite weight paddle.
Preffered woods will vary from call maker to call maker just as the dimensions of their calls will vary.*


----------



## Nitro (Feb 18, 2007)

Some of the finest Sounding boxes in my collection are made of Cedar, Poplar, Butternut, Walnut or some combination of those four. 

I also have a Walnut Paddle call with a Crepe Myrtle lid that is high pitched and will make em come on in....

I also have a Chinaberry call that is wonderful sounding. 

There are also a couple Sassafras boxes and a Wormy Chestnut that is great. 

I look for sound first and asthetics number two. 

For a hunting call, Buy what sounds GOOOOOOOOOD....


----------

